
Ask HN: What to do with daily 2 hrs of free time? - yeidya7399
What shall I do in 2 hrs of free time on a daily basis? My goal ia to have $200k passive income so that I can quit 9to5 job.  I get 2 hrs on weekdays and 10 hrs on Saturday and Sunday.<p>Any suggestions?
======
imaginenore
That's not realistic, unless you come up with some brilliant idea that nobody
else had.

Plus you shouldn't wait till you get to $200K/year. If you hit $20-30K/year,
you can move to a cheap area and work on improving your project full time.

